# Rockets way to win



## kbrow20 (Jul 10, 2014)

If you rocket fans want to win this year you have two ways you can do it.
Convince Lebron James he can play with Melo and Howard. Sign James and decline the offer to Parsons or accept his offer if you can sign James before the matching. Turn and trade Harden, Lin, and some talent or picks for Melo and JR Smith. Taking JR in the deal will make Knicks more happy to do it or if you matched you could S&T Chandler with it. Harden, Lin, and Chandler and talent or picks for Melo and Stat or Andrea B

Your starting line up would be 

PG Beverly 
SG James
SF Melo
PF Stat or Andrea
C Howard


----------

